# Hopeless newbie

## thgreatoz

Ok, I got gentoo installed, but I have a few problems, most importantly my eth0 won't load.

I compiled the drivers directly into the kernel, but it still gives me the error 

Failed to bring eth0 up

ERROR: problem starting needed services.

             "netmount"was not started

I tried to do a modprobe, but I get the error

modprobe: Can't open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.19-16mdk/modules.dep (No such file or directory)

I get that error during boot, too...

The network card driver I want to use is 8139too - it worked during the live cd install.  What am I doing wrong?? I followed the installation instructions (I really did, I'm not just saying that) at www.gentoo.org/doc/build.html

Help!!!

Thx:)

----------

## pjp

 *thgreatoz wrote:*   

> I compiled the drivers directly into the kernel ...
> 
> The network card driver I want to use is 8139too - it worked during the live cd install.

 Which option did you compile into the kernel to get the 8139too?

If /boot is on a seperate partition, did you remember to mount it before copying to it?

----------

## thgreatoz

its under Network Device Support --->Ethernet (10 or 100 Mbit)--->Winbond W89c840 Ethernet Support

I also enabled PCI NE2000 and clones support...

eitherway, I don't see why I can't modprobe?

I checked dmesg, and all I have is the loopback.

----------

## thgreatoz

not dmesg, ifconfig -a.

Sorry, brain fart

----------

## pjp

8139too is from RealTek RTL-8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support.  Unless I'm mistaken, modprobe won't work if you've compiled the support into the kernel (instead of as a module).

----------

## r101

Hi,

First as was said, if the driver was compiled into the kernel modprobe wont work, but do a depmod -a to check everything else is ok.

Next, is /etc/conf.d/net set up correctly (it's fairly self explanatory), and does /etc/init.d/net.eth0 exist?

Finally, if you are using dhcp, does doing a dhcpcd eth0 bring up the network (ping www.google.com to check).

----------

## thgreatoz

well, if in conf.d/net, the only thing I have to have uncommented is iface_eth0="dhcp", then it's configured correctly.

depmod doesnt' work, but it may be because I have no modules, everything is in the kernel (is that bad?)

And dhcpcd doesn't bring up the network.  But, net.eth0 exists.

 :Sad: 

----------

## r101

Well, compiling in everything can make for a very big kernel, and having things as modules is a bit more flexible, but in this case it still should work.

Was there any error messages with the dhcpcd.  Also, what does /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start do?

Failing this, it might be better to make the network driver a module, it's better that way IMHO.

----------

## thgreatoz

etc/init.d/net.eth0 start gives 

* Bringing eth0 up

*Failed to bring eth0 up

dhcpcd gives no messages whatsoever....

I'm gonna try recompiling the kernel with my nic driver as a module

----------

## pjp

 *thgreatoz wrote:*   

> its under Network Device Support --->Ethernet (10 or 100 Mbit)--->Winbond W89c840 Ethernet Support
> 
> I also enabled PCI NE2000 and clones support...

  *kanuslupus wrote:*   

> 8139too is from RealTek RTL-8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support.  Unless I'm mistaken, modprobe won't work if you've compiled the support into the kernel (instead of as a module).

 

Did you switch to this option?  If you need 8139too, you won't get far with the Winbond or NE2000 drivers.

----------

## rac

 *r101 wrote:*   

> Failing this, it might be better to make the network driver a module, it's better that way IMHO.

 

If this discussion goes on too long, we may need to take it to another thread, but could you elaborate here?  I think something as fundamental as a network driver belongs in the kernel.

----------

## thgreatoz

Ok, I figured it out....I'm SO lame!!!

I REALLY should have mentioned this before, but it slipped my mind because I don't use them both, but I have two NICs.

the one I DONT use is the one that takes the 8139too.

the one I DO use is ne2k-pci.

I compiled ne2000 support as a module and now everything works nicely.

Thank you so much to everyone who offered advice!!!!!!

----------

## r101

 *rac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If this discussion goes on too long, we may need to take it to another thread, but could you elaborate here? I think something as fundamental as a network driver belongs in the kernel.
> 
> 

 

Why?  Unless you really need the network running before you can load any modules (which most systems don't) then why make the kernel bigger than it nees to be?

Also, modules are much more flexible than statically linking the code into the kernel, if a new version of the driver comes out you only need to recompile the modules, not the whole kernel (ok, for network drivers most people are going to use the version that comes with kernel, but still, it's possible).

Another advantage is you could compile all network cards you are likely to use as modules, an the easily add or change network cards without having to recompile anything, useful for e.g. the Live cd.

----------

